# 2021 Xplor X18P



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yea don't forget that power pole


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Great looking skiff.


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Can’t wait to see more of it


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Pick her up Monday 😍

More pics to come...
sneak peak on Xplor’s Insta page...








Xplor Boatworks on Instagram: "New X18P headed to Florida to our good friend @jboriol ! Love how this one turned out!"


Xplor Boatworks shared a post on Instagram: "New X18P headed to Florida to our good friend @jboriol ! Love how this one turned out!". Follow their account to see 1010 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

jboriol said:


> Pick her up Monday 😍
> 
> More pics to come...
> sneak peak on Xplor’s Insta page...
> ...


Picked her up today. Didn’t get a chance to get it out yet. Have some Seadek getting templated tomorrow for undergunnel pads. Overall very pleased with the color combo and overall setup.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

That is one fine sled! Jealous


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

What a gorgeous skiff!!! Congratulations! Love that bucket mount on the poling platform!


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Sick!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats -- looks good! I like the gray.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Good luck w/ it! Dig that bucket mount too!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks 🙏 everyone


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Would love to know real world draft once you splash her


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

GitFishin said:


> Would love to know real world draft once you splash her


Maiden voyage yesterday and poled around a little. Had wife, teenage son and mid-size dog, almost full fuel tank, and beach gear and we were drafting about 7”.

So 6-7” for comparably equipped skiff would be typical with reasonable load people, fuel and gear. They advertise 5”-7” so it’s pretty accurate and what I expected. Tiller, carbon build, etc. would shave some # off to get it lower. 
I’m still breaking in engine so not sure about performance data just yet. Suzuki’s website tested a HB professional with Zuke 60 and at the lower rpms I ran I seemed slightly better than those numbers though it’s a lighter hull. The few times I got up on plane it did seem to have plenty of thrust to jump up quickly and engine is silky smooth. They also redesigned the hull with lifting strokes and running pad so it rides higher in the water than previously models. Yesterday was about a 1.5’ chop and it did very well with going wave top to wave top vs. digging in like some skiffs I’ve been in. So you don’t get beat to death, maintain control, fuel efficiency, minimize bow steer and its a drier ride because hull is riding higher and spray rails do their job. Overall pleased with the skiff. I’ll post some performance data when I get through the engine break in period.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Thanks for the update. I much prefer real world takes by individual owners.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

GitFishin said:


> Thanks for the update. I much prefer real world takes by individual owners.


Yup 👍


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Only four rod holders. Don't you know you need a minimum of eight? 😉


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

jboriol said:


> Maiden voyage yesterday and poled around a little. Had wife, teenage son and mid-size dog, almost full fuel tank, and beach gear and we were drafting about 7”.
> 
> So 6-7” for comparably equipped skiff would be typical with reasonable load people, fuel and gear. They advertise 5”-7” so it’s pretty accurate and what I expected. Tiller, carbon build, etc. would shave some # off to get it lower.
> I’m still breaking in engine so not sure about performance data just yet. Suzuki’s website tested a HB professional with Zuke 60 and at the lower rpms I ran I seemed slightly better than those numbers though it’s a lighter hull. The few times I got up on plane it did seem to have plenty of thrust to jump up quickly and engine is silky smooth. They also redesigned the hull with lifting strokes and running pad so it rides higher in the water than previously models. Yesterday was about a 1.5’ chop and it did very well with going wave top to wave top vs. digging in like some skiffs I’ve been in. So you don’t get beat to death, maintain control, fuel efficiency, minimize bow steer and its a drier ride because hull is riding higher and spray rails do their job. Overall pleased with the skiff. I’ll post some performance data when I get through the engine break in period.


How did it pole?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

APoole said:


> How did it pole?


Initial observations were...quiet (I was near a sand bar with boat wakes and ripples) so I was pleasantly surprised that it was dead silent. Stable from side to side and minimal squat so pretty well behaved. At 18’9” bigger than I’m used to with previous skiff at 15’10” but I propelled it easier than I expected. All that said I’ve not been on them platform all day as I typically would so I’ll report back after a real world test.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Really good looking skiff. I like that hull/deck color with a black out on the metal but I'm biased that way. Very clean layout too. Looks like she'll eat up the chop with the tabs down. I bet you'll be seeing low to mid 30's WOT and cruise in the low to mid 20's depending on prop and load of course. Similar performance numbers from my EVOx as a comparison.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Really good looking skiff. I like that hull/deck color with a black out on the metal but I'm biased that way. Very clean layout too. Looks like she'll eat up the chop with the tabs down. I bet you'll be seeing low to mid 30's WOT and cruise in the low to mid 20's depending on prop and load of course. Similar performance numbers from my EVOx as a comparison.


Thanks, your skiff is a perfect color combo as well  I really like the Evo as well, it was also in the mix for me.
I’m excited to run her to get a sense of performance but on her initial ride she ate up some chop without pounding me to death, I was very impressed.


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

These boats are growing on me.


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

I went and tested one out today and loved it! great looking skiff!


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Really dig these


----------

